# Estimated Wait Times



## snowmand03 (Apr 10, 2009)

So, I just got back from Disney World (haven't been several years) and I noticed they use RFID tags to provide wait times. I am thinking about looking into a similar system for our haunt, but wanted to get some input on the idea. 

We have two attractions for our haunt, so it may be helpful if our patrons know which line is moving faster... 

on the other hand, is it worth the investment as a non-profit haunt to install a system we would only use for 7 nights a year? 

I would make the system myself, as its a very simple process and the materials can be purchased online for a minimal amount ( under $150 for 2 card readers and software) 

Just had to throw the idea out there, I think it would be neat to have that kind of info available realtime.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

IMHO, its a neat project, though I probably wouldn't worry with it. Just something else to tinker with and keep running. Then if some patron sees it should take 10 minutes and it really takes 15, they'll be mad. If you come by and just tell them "It's about 20-25 minutes" and they get there in 15, they'll be ecstatic.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Personally, and this is just me.........I think that anything that has to do with "tracking" is an invasion of my privacy. I do know about what RFID is and it is used more than I know , but that is my honest opinion........


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I'd say you would be better off taking people's mind off the wait time with some form of entertainment such as a projection of an old horror film onto a nearby surface or using an actor.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I have to agree with Fritz. Rather than put money into a tracking system, entertain the patrons in line and they won't mind the wait.

Just curious - do you find that visitors to your haunt are spending a significant amount of time in line?


----------



## jrmullens1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Be cautious about showing a movie while people are waiting in line. I've seen plenty of discussions on other boards about copyright infringement issues and anything else they can think of because the makers of the movie ain't getting their 2 cents of your admission price. Go with an actor entertaining the line. We went from no actors to 2-3 entertaining the people waiting in line at the haunt I work at. The people really enjoy it. I'd like to know how many facebook pages I'm on and don't even know it.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

If you really want to know the wait times, most rides at DisneyLAND just have someone at the front of the line who hands a guest a red lanyard when they enter the line. A cast member at the end of the line takes the lanyard back. I assume they just communicate what time the lanyard was handed out and what time it was given back to calculate the wait time.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Mr_Chicken said:


> If you really want to know the wait times, most rides at DisneyLAND just have someone at the front of the line who hands a guest a red lanyard when they enter the line. A cast member at the end of the line takes the lanyard back. I assume they just communicate what time the lanyard was handed out and what time it was given back to calculate the wait time.


Those red lanyards are the RFID tags. They had them when I went to Disney in Florida this last October.

It's a really cool idea, and I plan on doing it next year for our haunt. I don't plan on displaying the times though. I will use it for my own reference to see if our throughput needs to be increased, or if other things need to be modified to make it a better experience.


----------

